# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks > [Bot] 💎 Bot Rucoy online 💎 di Fasterclick

## Fasterclick

Rucoybot is the new bot for Rucoy Online that clicks by itself.

► VIDEO:



►LINK PROTONVPN: 
MEGA

►LINK NOX PLAYER:
MEGA

►LINK RUCOYBOT:
MEGA

BOT FEATURES:
►Support all mobs from rats to lizard
►Support all classes
►Auto farm gold and exp
►Auto loot items
►Auto use mana potions
►Auto use health potions

NOX PLAYER SETUP:
►Set resolution 1280x720
►Restore window size
►Nox Player window left top corner

Enjoy it  :Smile:

----------


## CJ Oso Mackie

Do you guys have a bot for the gps mobile game Orna? I’m looking for one that runs through an emulator like blue stacks or nox where I can auto farm the mobs on screen and then click auto heal. Perhaps even use consumables. I’m looking for a bot or perhaps even pay someone to make it for me I’d only have a small budget though of up to $250 usd You can private message me for my email for further discussion if you like.

----------


## Fasterclick

> Do you guys have a bot for the gps mobile game Orna? I’m looking for one that runs through an emulator like blue stacks or nox where I can auto farm the mobs on screen and then click auto heal. Perhaps even use consumables. I’m looking for a bot or perhaps even pay someone to make it for me I’d only have a small budget though of up to $250 usd You can private message me for my email for further discussion if you like.


Hello CJ, I don't know the game you mentioned. But I implemented an image recognition algorithm that can be applied on almost all games using emulators like nox. If you explain to me a little about the dynamics of your game, I can implement the bot you are looking for. Now I'm improving the bot for rucoy online by introducing even more randomness in order to reduce the possibility of bans.

----------


## CJ Oso Mackie

Hey mate it’s a gps location game but there are lots of monsters around your house. You basically click on one anywhere on the screen and then it’s tirn based where you can attack and use spells. On the right hand side of the screen is a potion button you can click and brings up a menu where you can click auto heal or use consumables. I dunno how to explain it any better lol I’m a noob when it comes to these things.

----------

